

Paperless with Evernote - Sirupsen
http://sirupsen.com/paperless-with-evernote/

======
hamrickdavid
Shameless self promotion - I'm the author of VueScan Mobile which will let you
scan to your iPhone/iPad using WiFi printer/scanners from Epson/HP/Canon. I've
been using this for awhile to scan all of those random forms I seem to
accumulate and save them in Evernote. I especially love that evernote OCR's
and indexes all of the documents so that I can search through every document I
have scanned.

